# Table Saw Outfeed Table



## Drifter (Jun 23, 2012)

*Fabricating the frame*

So, I decided to build an out feed table for my table saw to make it easier to handle larger pieces of material. Because I am working with limited space - like so many others out there - decided to make it a fold away support. I had some old/new door hinges stored away so they are the basis of the geometry for folding the table down.

This is the frame design:









Of course - some changes were made once I got rolling. I really didn't like the thought of having to remove so much of the support structure in the load bearing piece I would be mounting the hinges too. So I changed the design a bit by ripping the piece at 1 & 3/8 - the number I came up with by mocking up the assembly on the back of my saw.

I then ripped a thin strip the thickness of my blade - which just happened to match the thickness of the hinge plate and glued the piece back together with spaces for the hinges to fit into.

Here is the glued up support piece and the rest of the pieces needed for the frame. I need more clamps! :









Nice fit on the hinges:









Once the glued had dried I scrapped it and sanded the piece down for a nice finish and began assembling the frame. At this point I made another change to the design by adding further support to the hinge mounting area.

Notice the blocks closest to the saw - these provide both additional structural support (the top of this table will be 3/4" MDF - and a little heavy) as well as a way to secure the hinges to the frame.

You can see that the hinges are nice and snug against the frame:









Once completed this will change my table size from 27 to 60 inches :


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Drifter said:


> *Fabricating the frame*
> 
> So, I decided to build an out feed table for my table saw to make it easier to handle larger pieces of material. Because I am working with limited space - like so many others out there - decided to make it a fold away support. I had some old/new door hinges stored away so they are the basis of the geometry for folding the table down.
> 
> ...


Nice fit on the hinges definatly! Now let's see the finished product. If you're just going to use MDF for the top, are you going to Laminate it? If not, I would cover the top & bottom with sanding sealer to keep the moisture out. I just used MDF for mine and used sanding sealer and it's help up for 6 years now.

John


----------



## Drifter (Jun 23, 2012)

Drifter said:


> *Fabricating the frame*
> 
> So, I decided to build an out feed table for my table saw to make it easier to handle larger pieces of material. Because I am working with limited space - like so many others out there - decided to make it a fold away support. I had some old/new door hinges stored away so they are the basis of the geometry for folding the table down.
> 
> ...


John:

Thanks for the tip. I was going to either laminate it or cover it with a sealer of some kind. Nice to know the sanding sealer will hold up that long.


----------



## jbswearingen (Jun 27, 2012)

Drifter said:


> *Fabricating the frame*
> 
> So, I decided to build an out feed table for my table saw to make it easier to handle larger pieces of material. Because I am working with limited space - like so many others out there - decided to make it a fold away support. I had some old/new door hinges stored away so they are the basis of the geometry for folding the table down.
> 
> ...


I'll be watching this! I have a Uni I'm refurbing that I want to put a folding table onto. I know I need one, but I'm scared to get started on it…


----------



## sebrame (Jan 15, 2012)

Drifter said:


> *Fabricating the frame*
> 
> So, I decided to build an out feed table for my table saw to make it easier to handle larger pieces of material. Because I am working with limited space - like so many others out there - decided to make it a fold away support. I had some old/new door hinges stored away so they are the basis of the geometry for folding the table down.
> 
> ...


Just ran across this, and was wondering how the outfeed table has held up. Also, wondering if the hinges are friction fit in the slots, and if so, is the friction enough to keep the hinges from sliding out of their slots when the table is lowered?


----------



## Drifter (Jun 23, 2012)

*Finished up and tested*

Got quite a bit accomplished this weekend. I was able to finish putting the out feed table together saturday morning and then move on to the bathroom vanity again. Sure helps having the outfeed table to handle the larger parts as well as being able to puch through the smaller items without worring about holding on to them on the back side of the saw table.

Here is a little detail on the hinge mounts:









I had to remove the angle iron mount on the side of my saw and enlarge the slots so that I could adjust the height of the outfeed table to match that of the saw bed. Once I had it lined up I skrewed the top down to the frame.

Here is a finished shot - sorry I dont have any pictures of the leg assembly during the build process. I got in the zone and failed to take any pictures until I was done.









And a closeup of the adjustable leg:









Here is the table in the down position:









Once in the down position, both the fence and the miter guage pass over the end without any issue:


----------



## Drifter (Jun 23, 2012)

*Added slots for the miter gauge and a sled.*

Just thought I would bring this project up to date and post the pictures I had after adding slots to the out-feed table.

Marking out the locations for the slots/dados.









Measuring and setting up the guides for the router.









Testing the fit of the hardwood rail for the sled I am going to build.









Still plenty of material left in the surface of the table.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Drifter said:


> *Added slots for the miter gauge and a sled.*
> 
> Just thought I would bring this project up to date and post the pictures I had after adding slots to the out-feed table.
> 
> ...


Outfeed tables are an absolute and your process with photos are really good! Thank you! I have always wondered why saw manufacturers don't make outfeed tables for their saws at least as an option.


----------

